# How do I find or test CPU speed on Windows CE?



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a Netbook running Windows CE 6.0 and I can't find out its CPU speed. Every bit of software I have tried just tells me CE does not support it:4-thatsba. Is there some simple software out there or a utility on CE I might have overlooked that would tell me detailed system specs?
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You don't have the brand/model of the device? It would be just as easy to check the manufacturer specs.


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope all it says is "Wireless Book" when it boots up and says 7" Notebook on the underside.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you checked in the bios?


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

does't show boot screen or allow me to enter the bios. Just shows logo and a loading bar saying loading drivers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this online scan utility> http://www.d-a-l.com/hardwarescan/

Most if not all of the reporting tools use Directx or Java this one uses Java.

I assume you've tried CPUz?


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi 
I tried that Scan and it just stayed on scaning system page and didnt load.
Have just tried CPUz and its another 'is not a valid Windows CE application.'


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea I was afraid of that, By chance is this the netbook> http://www.1010store.com/products/laptop/Mini Netbook 7 inch WiFi Windows CE 6.0.html

The WMT ARM-WM8505 CPU is a 300M MHz. Processor made by VIA


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I am pretty sure it is but seller sold it as a 600MHz and I want to check. As I have seen the same processor name claiming 566MHz so I just dont know what it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't think it runs that fast, I've seen the platform advertised at 533 but nothing to back up that speed, I did find this> http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.39169~threadid.619931 for what it's worth, they do change specs and there is a 128 meg and 256 meg version.


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah this version has 256 meg so i think it could be a higher end model but thanks for the help. Now I have it I'm not sure I want it so would be handy to prove seller miss sold it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks to me the manufacturer whoever that is, is mis-selling them, there are a lot of different sellers advertising the same specs.


----------



## Bill147 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, Seller replied and insisted they use a different processor that runs at 600MHz and that you can use equipment to test this. I asked how. He said they use an oscilloscope when they install them....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I got a bridge, cheap

I've not heard of using a oscilloscope to test CPU speed, the CPU is embeded to the motherboard meaning it's like smaller I/O chips and soldered on, not removable, it may be but VIA is not listing a WM8505 @ 600mhz chip anywhere on their site.


----------

